# Ultimate NE Resort Carving Ski's?



## hhuffman (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey All, 

So I am looking into new ski’s for riding NH and VT resort mountain trails. 

I am 37, 6’2, 200 lbs, athletic and with family so I have no realistic dreams of packing up and heli skiing the alps anytime soon, (I am looking for a ski that rules the northeast hardpack and crud and the 1% of the time powder day)

My heaven is railing big carves so I think you may call it a GS type of ski I am looking for (correct me if I am wrong)  

I snowboarded from 1987 until 2006 when my daughter started skiing. I got myself a pair of Atomic Metron 10’s which indoctrinated me into shaped skiing. I absolutely love the carving ability of the new skis. 

Today I was at Pat’s Peak and demo’ed some Volkl Tiger Shark 8’s and was amazed at how well the craved from front end initialization all the way through pop and into new turn. I rode them for the day and continued to love them. The shop guy recommended that next week when I go to try the Unlimited AC30’s and 20’s, which I am eager to do. 

So, my question is, with such limited experience on shaped ski’s, (only the Metron’s and Tigershark’s) can you help me focus on what I should be trying? Is there a “must try” northeast ski? 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

Best,
Heath


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to AZ!  I'm thinking something with a waist of 78-85 would suit your needs nicely.  I just got a pair of Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuels which I absolutely love.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2010)

welcome,
I have and older version of the volkl five star, formerly superspeeds, who knows what name they picked this year.  They are my mountain magnet carvers.  I simply accellerate past any other ski on the straight and narrow.  Now, if my technique would only improve, I could use them to the fullest    They hold so tight.  Stiffest skis I've ever owned.  Punishes you in the glades.  I love them.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you liked the Tigershark 8, give the 10's a try.  I have both in my rack and find the 8's to be much softer than the 10's.  The AC30 would be a good choice as well.  they are really nice on long turns, and hold a amazing edge on hard pack.  They are 80mm under foot, to give you a little extra float on a soft day as well.  One of my favorites in the rack.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the Metrons and love them for everything the NE throws at you,,,,yes they are heavy, but i find that help them bust thru crud and cookies without getting tossed around...they are great in pow up to about 6-7" then i goto my SugarDaddies (99)

for me, the Metrons really could be considered a 1 ski quiver


----------



## hhuffman (Jan 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I have the Metrons and love them for everything the NE throws at you,,,,yes they are heavy, but i find that help them bust thru crud and cookies without getting tossed around...they are great in pow up to about 6-7" then i goto my SugarDaddies (99)
> 
> for me, the Metrons really could be considered a 1 ski quiver



Hey Skiquattro, So is that to say that before spending lots of money on something new I should stick with the Metrons and learn to love them? 

I don't want to have to spend the money if what I already have is a 90% or better solution. 

Thanks all for your great avice. Another thing to consider is that I am going to be a much warmer climate from late this year through late 2011 (if you can guess what I mean) and if I can hold out until I return ski's will be two seasons newer. That, I think would be the rational choice. (what is rational when it comes to hobbies though)

Thanks all, 
Heath


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2010)

Huff....as mentioned, I love the Metron for all condtions, i keep sharp edges, ski the trees, bumps and love cranking out big GS turns as well as fast zipper line turns...this ski just does it all...

I took a Monday and went to Bromley, demo'd about 8 pairs of ski in this classification...once i clicked in and made a few turns i knew that was the ski for me...

I dont know how you ski, how long you've been skiing, but i if you arent happy with the Metron, i suggest you go demo on an off day at a small hill where you can really test them out against other skis.

I'm an Atomic guy....they work for me and I've skiied alot of different skis..


----------



## Damato (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll 2nd the AC30.  Demo'ed at Wildcat Saturday and those things railed!  FWIW, also tried the Blizzard Magnum 8.1's which did great on the hardpack.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Huff....as mentioned, I love the Metron for all condtions, i keep sharp edges, ski the trees, bumps and love cranking out big GS turns as well as fast zipper line turns...this ski just does it all...
> 
> I took a Monday and went to Bromley, demo'd about 8 pairs of ski in this classification...once i clicked in and made a few turns i knew that was the ski for me...
> 
> ...


Different types of skis are better for different people, no matter the ability level. Most bump skiers I've talked to love Twisters. I'm looking forward to breaking mine (not that'll ever actually happen, they're pretty bomber) for an excuse to move on to something stiffer. Stiffness, sidecut, weight, etc.; what's good for one person may not work for another, even at the same skill level.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 12, 2010)

These are the wider all mountain skis I have demoed and like a lot.
They are wide enough to float in soft snow and all carve fairly well on the hardpack.
(I am not a bump skier)

Dynastar Sultan 85 (love this, will demo agin)
Fischer Watea 84
Elan 888
K2 Xplorer
Atomic Crimson Ti
Volkl AC50
Salomon Fury

Want to demo:
Blizzard Titan Cronus


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2010)

Rambo said:


> These are the wider all mountain skis I have demoed and like a lot.
> They are wide enough to float in soft snow and all carve fairly well on the hardpack.
> (I am not a bump skier)
> 
> ...




Rambo, do you have a fave among the skis you've demoed?


----------



## Rambo (Jan 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Rambo, do you have a fave among the skis you've demoed?



Well my favorites were: 
Elan 888 (the 168cm, Much more nimble and manuverable than the 177 length)
K2 Xplorer (the 170, again shoter is wide and nimble)
Watea 84 (176 length Nimble, fast, stable, wicked nice medium radius turns)

However Demoed the Dynastar legend Sultan 85 and this is my favorite in the 172 length. The Sultan 85 (126-85-110) has a quick 16 meter turn radius and comes around fast for quick turns. Although it has one layer of metal it is soft flexing, fast and stable and will make awsome short radius turns and will also cruise very fast. SO currently the SULTAN 85 is my favorite. Seems Dynastar has hit a homerun with the Sultan 85. (The Sultan will just do short radius turns better than the Watea 84 or Elan 888 in my opinion). Read reviews on the Sultan 85 and everyone seems to really like it.

WHOOPS! Sorry. I guess I posted in the wrong thread these aren't true "Ultimate NE Resort Carving Ski's". These are wider All Mountain Skis", that I meant to post in the "Ski of Choice thread".

My entry in the "Ultimate NE Resort Carving Ski" would be the 169 length Atomic Crimson Ti. Wide enough to float in the soft but carves excellent on ice.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 25, 2010)

Ltos of good choiced for you posted in this thread already.  The Vokyl AC line is a very stable ski and I dont think you lose anything with the wider waist so I would try either the AC40 or AC50. MY buddy has the 40s and he can rip awesome lines with it on the ahrd and they are nice and fat i the tip and under foot for busting up crud and getting some float.

The Atomic Crimson Ti is an otehr excellent choice. Another friend of mine uses those all over the mountian and loves them pluys I've always been partial to Atomic's in general.

The Nordica Jet Fuel is also a good choice though i forgot the dimensions fo that ski. I did a couple runs with them on a demo day but chose the Top Fuel instead which I felt were a little stiffer underfoot and just suit me better. I've sued them for about 25 days so far and ahve no compaints. They carve the hard very well and are meant to be skied agressively. They blow through crud and float well in the pow. Though they are certainly not a bump ski, they perform pretty well there. The only complaint I have which is a small one is that they dont resond very well in tight woods.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 25, 2010)

Give the Rossi TI-80's a try. I got them for XMAS and love them. They hold on ICE like there is no tomorrow, and float nicely in crud and pow. 18 meter raduis turn in 175cm's:-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Ltos of good choiced for you posted in this thread already.  The Vokyl AC line is a very stable ski and I dont think you lose anything with the wider waist so I would try either the AC40 or AC50. MY buddy has the 40s and he can rip awesome lines with it on the ahrd and they are nice and fat i the tip and under foot for busting up crud and getting some float.
> 
> The Atomic Crimson Ti is an otehr excellent choice. Another friend of mine uses those all over the mountian and loves them pluys I've always been partial to Atomic's in general.
> 
> The Nordica Jet Fuel is also a good choice though i forgot the dimensions fo that ski. I did a couple runs with them on a demo day but chose the Top Fuel instead which I felt were a little stiffer underfoot and just suit me better. I've sued them for about 25 days so far and ahve no compaints. They carve the hard very well and are meant to be skied agressively. They blow through crud and float well in the pow. Though they are certainly not a bump ski, they perform pretty well there. The only complaint I have which is a small one is that they dont resond very well in tight woods.


I love my Jet Fuels.  They have really helped my achieve new levels I didn't think I was capable of.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I love my Jet Fuels.  They have really helped my achieve new levels I didn't think I was capable of.



i have the afterburners and love them. similar to yours but a little softer IIRC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2010)

hhuffman said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Today I was at Pat’s Peak and demo’ed some Volkl Tiger Shark 8’s and was amazed at how well the craved from front end initialization all the way through pop and into new turn. I rode them for the day and continued to love them. The shop guy recommended that next week when I go to try the Unlimited AC30’s and 20’s, which I am eager to do.



I ski on the Volkl Tigershark 12 Power Switch and love them.  I demoed the AC50 and it did not do well on firm conditions for me.  I'd imagine the same could be said for the AC30's and 20's.  

This year Volkl changed the Tigershark to an 8 foot and 11 foot radius I believe.  The 2009 12 foot model is available in some places still.  As to the Powerswitch, I like it but I ski mine in different conditions and on different terrain.  I talked with a guy yesterday that had the straight Tigershark 12's and he was griping that the ski did not hold edge well (they were new).  Mine have amazing edge grip....

Bottom line: demo the ski and buy the one you like.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2010)

mondeo said:


> ...I'm looking forward to breaking mine (not that'll ever actually happen, they're pretty bomber)...


So, uh, ...


----------



## bigbog (Jan 30, 2010)

Limited only by funds at moment..doing a few other things, but got on one of Fisher's Magnums last year..."_Thanks for the family-mentioning Philpug_"   I see a Magnum 7.6...(gets my vote, although many widths).  Think they're in line with Nordica's "_Fuels_".  Everyone that's skied the Afterburners likes em' as well.   Sultans getting some write-ups too...fwiw.

$.01


----------

